# Hi guys ZAMA questions



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello to everyone in this forum .
I wanted to say that first off.
I hope you all have a great New Year!!!!
I've been in the mowers forums for a few months
Those guys have been great !!!I had a series of heart attacks a little while back and sitting on my back side is driving me nuts so I started tinkering on mowers.Well since I started I have had a bunch of weed eaters and now a
Craftsman leaf blower 25 CC.
2001 usepa/PH1
Family:1PWES.0244BL:EM
Serial:01214N602219
Model:358.797300
The Carb is a ZamaC1Q
ModelW11/15A
I cleaned this carb Out twice Its priming fuel and the diaphram is getting fuel
also the low needle valve is getting fuel
I have good comp. and spark.The needle valves are set 2 turns out as per the zama web site tech tips. the small needle valve in the diaphram area is in good shape and is checked with straight edge.
She will only start with starting fluid.
and then dies when fluid is spent.So is this time for a carb kit?
And where on line is the BEST place to get parts on line for somebody thats trying to make a few bucks at his hobby by saving on parts???
Thankyou in advance for any replies .
As always Steven:dude:


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Does it have a good clean pliable fuel line ?
Does the primer bulb fill up when you push it several times ?


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Fuel lines*

Yes the fuel lines are brandnew .
and the primer bulb is butiful it suck fuel and pushes no problem.
thats why I cant figure out why it wont start.It could be the fuel pump .but that dont make sense either because it would at least start then die.I can 
even see some fuel (not much)but some fuel going into the throat when I prime it.


----------



## nnyparts.com (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Iron,

My best guess if you ruled out the fuel line and primer bulb would be the diaphragm or you may have something gummed up in the ports. Someone had mentioned elsewhere that sometimes the exhaust port with become carbon coated and you might look into that. We try to sell parts as cheaply as possible, especially to guys running small shops. But in this case...its a sears dealer only part and you would have to go directly to them to get the kit....hope that helps.


----------



## andybcumming112 (Apr 11, 2009)

i worked on craftsman blower last week and couln't get to start for the life of me.Then was reading post and i think it was hankster who i was reading said these blowers had problems with the head coming loose, sure enough shook the muffler and the head was loose.Tightned it up and cranked on first pull. Hankster if you read this thanks alot you solved my problem.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I had the same problem, the head coming loose.But be careful and look at the head gasket,before putting it back together.I had part of the gasket blown out and had to take it all apart and replace the head gasket.I made one out of gasket material.Hope this helps.

Jerry


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Heres an update I found a thread on these poc's
And this what ive done since last night.
I checked the comp.
Removed the muffler and checked the cylyder (as much as you can ).
the rings move freeley and the muuffler didnt have ANY carbon.
Spark is great i had regapped the air gap in the mag.
I rebuilt the carb with out the kit.Checked the diaphram distance and is good.
After reading some more on that thread i turned the needles in CAREFULLY and turned them out 1 1/2 turns each.(starting point).
As it was 3 in the morning I went to bed .(finishing point )LOL.
Upon entering the shop i primed it up 8 times per instruction and she kicked over for about 3 seconds and died.
Since then I have been messing with the Low idle 1/8 turn at a time and have had minimal luck.Carb kit # 47 and a primer kit since im ordering on line ships the same price for ship so ....What diya think.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I would suggest when you install the new kit to use the original metering arm, unless it is very worn, as it has the proper height setting. If you haven't been to the Zama site, they have some good info, select Service/Aftermarket from the home page. Have a good one. Geo
www.zamacarb.com


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I am with geo as per trying a new kit. There is no such thing as a "Sears Only" part. Sears does not build anything, all their equipment is built for them and parts are pretty much available all over. It's sometimes easier to just get the parts from Sears, but there are other sources available, if you don't want to deal with Sears for the part.


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

get the carb kit. for that carb it is:
total rebuild kit is RB-47
just the gaskets is kit GND-18

any shop that deals with 2-cycle units shold either have or can get those. i have seen price vary on kits from around $7 to over $20. just depends on the kit most times. 

good luck


----------



## Ironwrangler_1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks guy for the help.I kinda shelved this one for a few weeks.Now im back on it and i took it apart and found that the cylinder was tight on one side and the other screw was stripped out.I think it actually happened at the factory.
As this guy told me the machine ran for about a week and then died.
So i tried to jbweld the hole.I know that trick never works.So i drilled a sideways hole 1/32 "bit in the block and thru the stud that i found in my bolt bucket.The stud was from an old ford galaxie 500 .The carburator stud that the wingnut goes on to hold the air cleaner. I got it all tighened down put it all back together and it just wont run.
I think its time to send it on its way .
Thanks for all you're help.
As always Steven.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

In my post above,look again at the cylinder head gasket.Part of the gasket may be missing.Causing a air leak.

Jerry


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

This probably won't apply to you because yours doesn't sound like it has the hours, but check the throttle shaft for any side to side movement. a worn throttle shaft will wreak havoc, although you usually only see them on 'high milage' carbs.

so many people forget this simple quick check. in my shop we get a lot of old Stihl chainsaws, & i can't tell you how many times over the years i've caught a tech who kitted a carb without checking the shaft first...waste of labor...

like i said, probably won't apply to your situation, but it may save someone else some frustration.

--Lucky


----------

